# Renewing



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well today I had to decide 

Should I stay or should I go ? 

Well I might as well stay

Who else is going to put up with you lot ?

Worry about you all 

And who will irritate you, you need to be annoyed sometimes

Who will ruin threads

And who sometimes will stand her ground in heated discussions 

And refuse to fall out with the opposition , even if they fall out with her 

You are possibally stuck with me 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice one Aldra, you know it makes sense.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wonderful news Sandra.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great news! I like competing over the last posts! :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have no chance Christine >

I just love keeping in touch with you and others on that thread

It's not world shattering, but there is a special friendship that's developed over time

We just seem to know each other without saying much 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For goodness sake!' I had organised your leaving party and everything. Everyone was going to meet at your place and drink all your booze! That's that ruined then!

I knew you would stay. 

Good choice


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am delighted thatyou are going to stay, it would have been like losing a leg if you had vanished we'd have falle all over the place.....

Good decision for all of us.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, does this mean that I have to cancel the leaving party. HURRAH, HURRAH.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happiness is... there's no easier way to stay in touch. Those who've left (voluntarily) have gone, gone, gone.

That's what makes this forum special... (Geoff, nota bene!)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great News!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep the truth is you are all so special in so many different ways 

I feel I know you all so well and I care about you all

If I left I wouldn't know how you were all doing 

I couldnt laugh at your jokes, share your travels, disagree or agree with you, learn from you

You couldn't enrich my life with your experiences of life good and bad 

I guess that is what friends are for 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Special? Me Special?

If you were a teenager putting that in then I suspect we would all read it in a very different way as that word now has an alternative and much less complimentary meaning, how words change......

Fortunately none of us can claim to be teenagers by a l o n g way.....

Some of us struggle to even remember when we were teenagers (if indeed we ever were....) 
................................................... :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What does it mean if a teenager uses it Dave ?

I've never heard it used other than as a positive compliment about an object, place or person 

I guess I'll wait till the Oxford dictionary changes the meaning, not a teenager :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Explain yourself Dave, or someone else who knows, what alternative meaning has the word 'special'? I also need to know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh Ballcocks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What ? Does it mean b******* Kev
If so then that's fine, it's interchangeable >

I've looked for it on teen speak but it wasn't there

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> What ? Does it mean b******* Kev
> If so then that's fine, it's interchangeable >
> 
> I've looked for it on teen speak but it wasn't there
> ...


Don´t have them here you know, some high falluton thing thats so complicated Hans had a job figuring out how it works.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> What ? Does it mean b******* Kev
> If so then that's fine, it's interchangeable >
> 
> I've looked for it on teen speak but it wasn't there
> ...


Come on Sandra you're not that thick old love > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

However did special become a bol with locks? The mind boggles.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I might be Kev
Phoning young Albert to ask him
He has no idea 
I have no idea 

Spell it out 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I think I might be Kev
> Phoning young Albert to ask him
> He has no idea
> I have no idea
> ...


I think Dave made it up just to get us going Sandra and Kev is talking a load of it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I say you are all special

I mean speciaL to me 

In the meaning of the word as I've always known it 

Actually I'm changing my mind

**** off the lot of you

But not to far

And know you remain special to me 

As in the meaning of the word 

As I knew it 

Once upon a time

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just caught up with you renewing.Great news,you know it makes sense!:smile2:


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad you have decided to stay:grin2:


----------

